

Meteor on Windows - qiqing
http://win.meteor.com

======
sergiotapia
With certain frameworks and languages, I have just decided to bite the bullet
and use Linux to avoid running into bugs that the minority have.

Logically, if few people have a bug, it won't get as much resources to get
fixed. It's like developing a Rails application on Windows, I can do it sure;
but _should_ I?

Linux Mint is a great alternative to the clusterfuck that Ubuntu has become
and it's been a simple transition from Windows 7. Multiple monitor support is
intuitive as well. No configuration needed.

~~~
tucaz
Vagrant is also an awesome alternative to a VM or full installation of any
Linux flavor. I've been playing with it and together with the subset of Linux
commands that comes with MSysGit I can even SSH into the Vagrant box from the
regular Windows command prompt or Console2.

~~~
shoebappa
The new <http://win.meteor.com> also documents two Vagrant-based solutions for
those that feel the same way, and should kick-start someone unfamiliar with
Vagrant / Shell / Chef / Linux. I maintain the Chef version posted here...

Edit: And it should be highlighted that these Vagrant solutions offer a work
around for the Meteor MongoDB to be able to utilize the Vagrant Synced
folders, so the editing and viewing is near-native using your standard Windows
tools. The live updating in Meteor also works, and the Vagrant versions also
support Meteorite.

------
no_js
<title>Meteor on Windows</title> </head> <body>

</body> </html>

~~~
Tomdarkness
Wondered what your comment was about until I saw your username. Although I'm
not one to really demand sites provide support for browsers without JS enabled
it does seem a bit silly that the site requires JS to just display what is
basically a static page.

~~~
jaredsohn
For those curious, the FAQ says that this should be addressed in the future
(it presently sends HTML to search engines if the spiderable package is
installed.)

>A future version of Meteor will also send HTML to web browsers on inital page
load. The Meteor templating system was designed specifically to support this
use case.

~~~
felixmar
I wonder why they have not implemented that from the beginning. Right now
rendering the initial page with JavaScript feels non-native, like a Flash
plug-in. I suspect that it will be even more noticeable for large web
applications.

------
volokoumphetico
Get a Mac, install Meteor.

------
webmech
what a waste of talent, i pity any company using windows as a server...

